# Raffle Winners - Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just kidding -- you don't really have to look for your tickets -- I looked up all of the winning numbers and have put the winner's name next to the prize.

:chili: :chili: :chili: artytime: :wine: 

Sterling Silver Maltese Pendant (LennaBella) 440168 Anouk
Calendar Customized w/your Malt's Pics(2MaltMom) 440230 Theboyz
Juicy Couture Bag (3MaltMom) 440176 BellarataMaltese (Marina had Mom buy so many tickets)
Pampered Pink Princess House (3MaltMom) 40018 The Buttercup
Boutique of Paws Sweater (Lacie's Mom) 439915 Bonnie's Mommie
Boutique of Paws Sweater (Lacie's Mom) 440347 Critterkrazy
Boutique of Paws Sweater (Lacie's Mom) 439985 ChloeandJ
Yuppie Puppie Holiday Dress (Lacie's Mom) 440080 LadysMom
Yuppie Puppie Holiday Dress (Lacie's Mom) 440083	Elly
Yuppie Puppie Holiday Vest (Lacie's Mom) 439989	Poppy's Mom
Yuppie Puppie Holiday Vest (Lacie's Mom) 440330	CasaVerdeMaltese
Orange Life Jacket - M (Lacie's Mom) 440270	Harrysmom
Pink Package Bed (Lacie's Mom) 440204	MalteseMom3
$25 Gift Certificate to Bella Rose Boutique (Bella Rose) 440280	mimi2
Hot Dog Bag (bentleyboy) 439895	K/C Mom
$25 Gift Certificate from ChloeBella (chloeandj) 440155	DonnaD
$25 Gift Certificate to her store (Crystal&Zoe) 440159	VJW
Gift Basket (deblddo) 440143	BellarataMaltese
$50 Tickled Pin Gift Certificate (Elly) 439975	joyomom
5 M'Lady's Bows (LadysMom) 440225	Gatiger40
5 M'Lady's Bows (LadysMom) 440295	Luvmyfurbabies
Boutique of Paws Sweater (LadysMom) 439846	jen_hedz
$25 Gift Certificate (LuvMyFurbaby) 440152	Phesty
Treat Box (LuvMyFurbaby) 440133	BellarataMaltese
$20 Gift Certificate (Luvmymacy's) 439840	2MaltMom
Barks-a-Lot Dog Bakery Surprise (Luvmymacy's) 439901	revakb2
Dress From Matilda's Closet (Matilda's Mom) 439859	Rosie Toby
Dress From Matilda's Closet (Matilda's Mom) 439865	NJDrake
Dress From Matilda's Closet (Matilda's Mom) 439906	SillieMillie
Vest From Matilda's Closet (Matilda's Mom) 439981	Maxsmom
Vest From Matilda's Closet (Matilda's Mom) 440110	llf060787
Vest From Matilda's Closet (Matilda's Mom) 440195	Cindy6755
$25 Gift Certificate for Custom Made Beaded Jewlery Piece (Revakb2) 440310 tamizami
Vest or Dress (Sassy's Mom)  440354	Pebble's Mom
Sweater - Size S (Sparkey) 440037	Nissa Fiona
Sweater - Size S (Sparkey) 440165	Cupcake2007
Sweater - Size S (Sparkey) 440072	Barbara Miller
Sweater - Size S (Sparkey) 440028	Iammomtomissy
$25 Gift Certificate - Tickled Pink Boutique (Tiffany) 440245	Suz&TheFluffs
$25 Go Fetch Gift Certificate (Tiger's Mom) 440336	Deblldo
$25 Cashier's Check (vjw) 440252	MandyMc65
Spa Lavish Gift Pack (WoofLife) 439843	2MaltMom
Spa Lavish Gift Pack (WoofLife) 439831	PreciousPrince

*And now for the grand prize -- LBB (donated by Joplin)

LBB has been won by Steve (Max&Rocky) coutesy of Joplin who donated all of her tickets to Steve. (I think she was afraid that she might just WIN LBB herself). * </span> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: Now Steve, don't forget to contact Joplin (or Deb) about delivery of LBB -- and remember, his new "moving eyes" come with him. :smilie_daumenpos: 

Thank you all for your generous donations. NCMR is so excited about the money we raised and all of it will go to medical bills for the less fortunate white furbutts. 

Here is an email I received from Mary Palmer when I let her know how much money had been raised.

<span style="color:#FF00FF">OH my Gosh!!! I am so amazed and thrilled that you and your group have been able to do this. I want to cry. All the little fur babies thank you, we all thank you. I will put a thank you together to send to your group at Spoiled Maltese. I what a great wonderful group of caring people. Thank you again and again. Mary

Please pm the person donating the prize -- in () and arrange for your prize. If you have any questions or problems, let me know.

Also -- Congratulations to all of the winners. Actually we are all winners for supporting such a worthwhile organization. :SM Rocks!: :ThankYou: 

(Note: Look for pics of us drawing the winning #s -- should be posted tomorrow.)


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG......Congrats to alll!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Daisy, Dusty and Molly


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh thank you so much Lynn!  Marina will be so thrilled!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- Marina better be thrilled. I think you spent much more on the Raffle Tickets than you would have to "buy" the bag. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I had to laugh when I actually did pull one of your numbers for the Juicy Couture Bag because I knew how much Marina wanted to win it. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

YAY!!! CONGRATS TO EVERYONE!!! 

CUPCAKE IS SO EXCITED SHE WON A SWEATER!! 


CupCake says " Now I can win the Miss America Pageant since i winded in a raffel... how hawd can it be?!"


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations to all the winners. arty:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

arty: congratulations everyone arty:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It's really exciting to see how much money was raised for such a great cause. That's going to help a lot of little rescues 
Also I'm thrilled. We're getting something from Matilda's Closet.
Congratulations to everyone who won! 
Jane


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Yay! Congrats to all the winners! Hey Poppy and I won a cute Christmas vest woot woot! He really needs one, this is his first Christmas! SM Family rocks!!!!*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Congratulations to all of the prize winners! I was unable to participate in the raffle due to limited finances, but I thank all of you who were able to donate to such a wonderful and deserving cause! :smilie_daumenpos: *


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO-HOO!!! :chili: We won a sweater!!! :chili: I'm sooo excited!!! We never win anything!!! 

I'm also so thirlled that NCMR will be benefitting ...that's FANTASTIC!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:chili: :chili: 

Yay! I never expect to win anything! 

It's so fabulous that we raised the $$ for such a great cause! :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL :HistericalSmiley: 

Ran to get my numbers and came back to check :brownbag: , then saw that you listed everyone.. :smrofl: 


Thank you for doing all the work for this raffle and to all the people who donated and bought tickets!

You all are truly making a difference for those little rescues! :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Yay, we won a great sweater :chili: and even better, yippee for all the money that was raised!!! :chili: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yipeee!!! I'll be shipping to Marina, Ann Marie, and Steve tomorrow!!

Marina is going to be sooooo excited, bless her heart. :wub: 

Steve, LBB requests you, and Peg, quit remodeling. Once he's there,
things need to stay put. Enjoy your "prize" Steve ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, Joplin is already remodeling ~ :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:cheer: YAHOO!! YIPPEE!!! I WON <strike>A PRIZE</strike> 2 PRIZES!!!!! I CAN HARDLY STAND IT!!!!!

It feels like Christmas!!!!!! :wavetowel2: Of course, it had nothing to do with me buying _all_ those tickets  

A SPA Lavish gift set. :dancing banana: I've been hearing about that stuff and have been wanting to try it in the worst way. I'm so excited. Abbey's face is so stained up right now.... :blush: 


Oh AND a $20 gift Certificate!!!! :chili: - oh boy, oh boy, oh boy, this is just way too much - I'm loving this so much! 

Thank you Lynn for all your hard work. Don't forget I'm making you a calendar - afterall you need a gift for all your hard work. Send me pictures!

:ThankYou:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

OH YAY! I never win anything and i get a beautiful sweater to boot! 

Wht a fantastic amount of money was raised!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS STEVE!! ... AND SHHH!! BUT AS A SPECIAL SURPRISE I THINK YOU GET WINTER TOO!! ....AND A WEEKS SUPPLY OF BELLY-BANDS ! 
ahhhhh NO! STEVE....They're NOT for you..( well... I'm just 'assumin' that! ... but...Deb knows ya better than me) :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 1 2008, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643601


> CONGRATULATIONS STEVE!! ... AND SHHH!! BUT AS A SPECIAL SURPRISE I THINK YOU GET WINTER TOO!! ....AND A WEEKS SUPPLY OF BELLY-BANDS !
> ahhhhh NO! STEVE....They're NOT for you..( well... I'm just 'assumin' that! ... but...Deb knows ya better than me) :smrofl:[/B]



YES!!! Winter is the BONUS gift!! So yep, after hearing this news, the Belly Bands *ARE* for Steve. 
He's gotta be peein' his pants by now ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The prize I won is just so ironic. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Yippeee, Nissa won a sweater and just in time too as it's cold here! Thank you!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Ellie won :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- you love Marj's bows. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats :aktion033: just waiting to hear from each of you


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Stacy I just got some new goodies in so you can pick and choose and Josie you can go to town I won't tell mommy!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 1 2008, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643619


> Maggie -- you love Marj's bows. :biggrin:[/B]


Yes I do Lynn but you know 5 free ones will probably mean I purchase another 5 that they "need". :hiding:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

GET OUT!!!!!!! We won a prize!!!!!!!!!!! I have never won a prize.....OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you. :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 1 2008, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643625


> Congrats :aktion033: just waiting to hear from each of you[/B]


 :sHa_banana: :celebrate - fireworks: :happy dance: Yeh we won, Thank you I am so happy we all were able to help all the babies at NCMR.

Cindy


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, congratulations to everyone and thank you so much for putting this together for such an amazing cause. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We didnt' win...BUT that's ok...b/c we are so happy to be able to be a part of it and help out!!! Congrats to all the winners!!! :cheer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Holy Night!!! I'm so excited that we won!!!! 

Funds have been limited and Josie hasn't got any new goodies lately (unless you count the head collar that she H-A-T-E-S) so this will be tons of fun!

Josie says: **adopts a Pretty Woman (Julia Roberts) impersonation** I have to go shopping!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 1 2008, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643492


> *And now for the grand prize -- LBB (donated by Joplin)
> 
> LBB has been won by Steve (Max&Rocky) coutesy of Joplin who donated all of her tickets to Steve. (I think she was afraid that she might just WIN LBB herself). *  :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: Now Steve, don't forget to contact Joplin (or Deb) about delivery of LBB -- and remember, his new "moving eyes" come with him. :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



I think I have been had...  


I demand a recount....


Hey.... this was a contest for humans.... 

That leaves both Jops and Deb out... :hysteric: 


Gosh... I gotta read every thread around here just to defend myself.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

holy crap! that was TODAY, wasnt it?!?!?!? yay!! the buttercup will NOT know what to do with her new bed/house... i'm sure it will end up housing all of her treats for her to binge'n'purge later. she DOES that lately. arrrgh. but i'm glad it's pink and girly. she needs something to make her feel better about her unfortunate haircut! 

thank you deb, and thank you EVERYONE involved in this raffle. what a great idea for a fundraiser, too.  


am & the bc


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations everyone!!! :cheer: :cheer: Lynn you did such a great job on the raffle and it's so wonderful at how much we raised. I'm so excited i won a $25 gift certificate for go.fetch. :clap: :clap: I never win anything.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats to all the winner. Its so great that much was raised. How exciting. :chili: :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners & especially to the biggest winner of all - the rescues who will benefit! What a group of kind, loving and generous folk we have here on SM!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe is so excited !!! She won a gift certificate from Chloe Bella. Even if we didn't win anything, it wouldn't have mattered since it was for such a good cause.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

"Hey.... this was a contest for humans.... 

That leaves both Jops and Deb out..."


I'm gonna te-eelll..... I'm gonna te-eelll


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I had donated a Sterling Silver Maltese charm - who won that ???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lina,

It was on my list, but I never drew for it, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I'm drawing a number right now.

Luckily I still have the tickets.

And the winner is . . . ticket number 439875 - Anouk.

(  I really wanted this prize for myself and was hoping that you wouldn't notice. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: )


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Oh wow we won! Thats great! :chili: I'm happy that we raised sooo much and would have been content even if we didn't win! :biggrin: 

I'll do a little Christmas shopping for the fluffs!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Oct 2 2008, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644178


> I had donated a Sterling Silver Maltese charm - who won that ???[/B]



Am I shipping to Italy ? It's very lightweight - it's ok !!

Yayyy Anouk - 

congratulazioni !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 2 2008, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644198


> Lina,
> 
> It was on my list, but I never drew for it, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I'm drawing a number right now.
> 
> ...


Well for all your work and effort Lynn ... I have one for you too !!
PM me your address and it's yours for being such a great organizer !!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I finally got around to checking on what every one won-and my name was on the list! A late thank you to you, Lynn, for such a neat donation.
I keep getting sidetracked on my journey to a female Maltese (as evidenced by 1 Blue Heeler and 1 skinny little BOY Pap). So I am thrilled to get a pink bed and I am going to use it to start a hope chest for my little girl.
I'm proud of all of us for raising that much money for the pups-and isn't it cool that Marina won the bag?


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

what a wonderful event all going to a great cause . . .Congratulations Debbie on winning a GC from Go.fetch . . . can't wait to see what you plan to spend it on :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Oct 2 2008, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643973


> Congratulations to all the winners & especially to the biggest winner of all - the rescues who will benefit! What a group of kind, loving and generous folk we have here on SM![/B]



You hit the nail on the head. Yep, the ones who benefit, are the fluffies, in rescue.

Most benefit by simply saving their lives, and having a warm bed to sleep in. 

Once again, thank you all for your generosity. I know my Daisy girl is looking down, 
and giving us a "high five". :thumbsup: 

As for you, Steve. Haven't you left yet?? LBB said he would wait for your return, before
he flys to your house, *TO SAVE THE DAY!!!* :smrofl:


----------

